# did you scratched bottom of the cam with tripod plate lock pin?



## lukx (Jul 13, 2008)

Do you have any scratches at the bottom of your camera, coming form locking pin that are on tripods head plates? Especially if there are any professional photographers that have this pin problem but doesn't care, would make me "photography amateur overprotective gear freek", feel better


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 13, 2008)

lol....  you have a gear disorder....

i wouldn't worry about it.... your camera is gonna be junk in 5 years anyways....


----------



## Battou (Jul 13, 2008)

...The first thing I did was pull the lock pins out of my plates....so ah nope.


----------



## Battou (Jul 14, 2008)

A few minuets ago I had to take my plate off to change my batteries, I thought I would share the nifty little parern the plate leaves. The dark circle to the left of the threads is where the pin used to be


----------



## roadkill (Aug 4, 2008)

what the hell are those little pis for? Mine came out fairly quickly but can't say I miss it.


----------



## Battou (Aug 4, 2008)

I assume it's to lock the plate in place so it does not rotate on the threads and become loose witch I've had happen on occation, but that was because I was careless and trying to do some thing with the tripod head and the body was in the way...so I just pushed it out of the way  But any who use it right and I don't think it's necessery, just a needless novelty IMHO.


----------

